# My Two "Grab 'n Go" Slings !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a pic of two commercially made slings, each modified a bit by me. On the right is a Daisy F -16, on the left is a Trumark Mod S9... both have been made for many years and are available at your local box store. The F-16 for $4.97 at Walmart, and the Trumark for $9.99 at Big Five.









*1) Trumark S9:*

A pretty good slingshot, comes with a handle full of 5/16" steel, which IMHO are OK for playing around, but not enough for putting food on the table if need be. I took the 5/16" ammo out of the handle and put in some .340 lead shot. It works OK but the indents in the handle for the wire frame are under .340 so they must be slightly enlarged. This means taking the clear handle wrap off the Trumark handle and getting inside to enlarge that area, after this is done and you re-install the grip on your frame, you may want to wrap the handle/frame in baseball tape to give it some support...... not a big deal but something I would rather not do. It also must be pointed out the ammo hole in the Trumark is on the bottom and you must raise and lower the grip to get ammo out ... I personally do not like that, I want the ammo hole on top.

Once completed the handle will hold about 25ea .340 lead shot, I had thought more, but I was wrong. I have this sling set up with looped 1842's and a nice medium leather pouch attached. The tubes will send ammo up to 200grs very quickly (205-210fps) if you have an elongation factor of 500% or a bit more ..... Henry, the moderator on this forum has mentioned this many times, and all credit goes to him, believe me it makes a huge difference in speed, what part of HUGE difference in speed don't you understand ;- ) Again, as always on my wire slings if possible the fork is facing the target giving me an extra 1" with my gypsy tie.

All in all not a bad "Grab 'n Go" but it does take a little bit more work than the Daisy to get it at a true user tool in an emergency, but it can be done. If this is what you have, make a few adjustments and you are set ! (As a side note, if you used 00 buck .330 and not 00+ buck .340 like I did, you may not need to work on the inside of the Trumark grip).

*2) Daisy F-16:*

The cheapest of these two is also the best IMHO.

First of all, it holds 3/8"+ steel, or lead without any modification as in the molding process there is a ~.40+ cal hole on top of the handle, I'm sure you folks can figure out a stopper method. Second, it holds 50ea .340 lead balls that weigh 58grs (4grs more than 3/8" steel) All this done without modification !

Again, this sling has looped 1842 on gypsy ties, and this will handle any ammo that you would normally shoot. As always I turned the handle around so the forks are pointing toward the target, giving me an extra ~ 1 inch of dray length because of the extended attachment.

*3) My Take:*

Both these sling have pros and cons, the Trumark has a thinner grip and the frame is aluminum so it can't rust. But it only handles 25 .340 shot when the inside of the grip is modified.

The Daisy handle can be loaded with .38-.40 lead, so you have some formidable ammo with you at all times. The Daisy grip will also hold more rounds, but the grip is quite a bit bigger.

Both these slings can use flats also and both are pretty rough and ready slings. I don't worry about forks breaking, chips in forks ..... nothing. The Trumark like I mentioned is nice in that if you are in a wet environment ..... aluminum will not rust.

Why did I use the size shot I used ? I wanted the sling to hold the most shot that could be used in a Grab 'n Go situation and still be used for hunting.....I was looking at # of rounds and weight of ball. Knowing that guys use 3/8" steel for hunting as a bare minimum I went with that in my Grab 'n Go scenario. If I was using either of these slings in the field and not in a Grab 'n Go situation, the ammo in the grip would stay in the grip ... it is a last ditch ammo just in case I need it.

*BTW:* As I have mentioned before ! If I would have known the inside of the Trumark grip was the size it is I would have just used 00 buckshot at about 54grs, and that is what I would recommend. I went what fit in on top port hole and that is not correct.

Hope this may give a few of you guys ideas in case you have an old Daisy, Trumark or ? lying around the garage that you are not using and don't know what to do with it.

As always, I want to hear your thoughts.

wll


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Looks like a couple of good options and not so expensive too .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

namazu said:


> Looks like a couple of good options and not so expensive too .


Since this first post I have been playing with both, and the Daisy is actually far better, it holds more ammo, larger ammo, ammo comes out of the handle easier, and is 1/2 the price.

As many of you know I'm a huge fan of the Daisy F-16 and what can be done with it. I just recently looked at the "Grab 'n Go" option for this sling, and it excels.

For many folks money is tight and you need to stretch your hobby budget ... I for one never think that I'm shooting a inferior sling when I'm shooting my modified Daisy slings just because they cost $4.97 and not $50.00 or more !

wll


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

You are right wll I've been experimention and taking a good look at the box store slings . Alot of accurate shooting and hunting has been done with them. You tube has lots of videos on them. The marksman and looking for alternative to shooting got me into slingshots .


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

As for my wrist braced slings I have a chief aj hfx and an old vintage one from early seventys with a marblized handle . Looking to make tube sets for them out theratubing .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

namazu,

You are right wll I've been experimention and taking a good look at the box store slings . Alot of accurate shooting and hunting has been done with them. You tube has lots of videos on them. The marksman and looking for alternative to shooting got me into slingshots .

Changing the tube set makes a world of difference in the performance. The grip can be changed on some or modified. For the $ spent you wind up with a tough sling that will last you many years.









This one of my Daisy Slings with 1842 tubes, a very good shooter, using paracord gypsy ties .... It performs great, for very little money.

wll


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

That is a gorgeous frame you modified I like it.


----------

